# Carplan Nanomeric seal and protect



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Got some of this http://www.carplan.co.uk/index.cfm?product=88 from halfords a while back, in the sale(was £15 a bottle), i'm just wondering if it's any good, and where it would go in the process?

Thanks IA!


----------



## vincent888 (May 29, 2009)

I am tring to find a bottle of this Carplan nanometric paintwork seal and protect for my new car. But I can not find it anywhere now.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Never used it but would assume it should be used as any other sealant and be used where you normally use a wax.

Think with some you can top with wax if you want but probably no need.


----------



## mjed (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a great fan of this product and have a review at http://www.mjed.co.uk/carplan paintwork seal protect.html I stumbled across it by accident, thinking it was a polish. realising my mistake, I put it back in the box to take back and then thought, sod it, it's only £9, I'll try it. I was just amazed at how effective it was. I recommend you REALLY shake it well or you get to the end of the bottle and end up with a residue thata probably should be filling the pores on the paint. I've just bought my second pack after buying a new Golf which looked great as I drove from the garage (It's 6 years old). Try it.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Mjed - Did you apply a wax, on top of it, or not?

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

you can also get the nano metric glass seal as well, not tried but it did weigh in at around £20, maybe that was the reason i didnt buy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

phobia said:


> you can also get the nano metric glass seal as well, not tried but it did weigh in at around £20, maybe that was the reason i didnt buy


bit cheaper than that here 
i swear by the carlack sealant though


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

your not kidding, dont know where some of the outlets get their ridiculous prices from


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder if this stuff is the replacement 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_756177_langId_-1_categoryId_165527


----------



## mjed (Jan 11, 2010)

Fujitsum: No you don't apply wax over the top. You wax the car first and then apply the nano. I have used the original Rain X and was most disappointed on a front screen because the wipers would cause it to blur the vision when there was rain and headlights it was quite hazardous. The think that really got me with this was that the appeared to be a light dust after many days of rain. Before this, if you washed your car and it rained, you immediately got stains and the lustre was gone. If you drive through heavy dirty water the dirt will stick; it's not perfect. But I did 2 cars twice and have now bought another so I really like it. I reiterate the need to really mix it well as something solidifies and that's probably the ingredient you need to get into the pores of the paint.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sealant > wax, sealants don't usually bond very well to waxes


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I might have a go tommorow, and see how it goes


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you could always try out your new wax otherwise...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I will try and do that too Kev! :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Used this, underneath purple haze, and both seemed to work really well, nice shine now


----------



## Kingsford G (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone has anymore experience with this ?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

What do you want to know?


----------

